# Hey all



## KatieM (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all
Im Katie and im from Nottingham
I currently own a BMW but im now after a 225 Coupe 
Been reading through some posts for the past 2 weeks (researching lol) but only joined up today so i thought i would say hello 

Katie


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome and see you at Rockingham :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KatieM (Jun 19, 2008)

Sadly not as ive got work


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

I joined up about 6 months before I bought my TT.....it's always good to stalk the site and find out what's good and what's bad about the car, so you'll hold the ace when you go and buy one :wink:


----------



## KatieM (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah, i have learnt alot and now i know what to look out for and common problems 
So the searching begins 
Thank you for the welcome anyway


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome
Take your time finding the right one for you it took me a few month's.
It was well worth finding the right one for me as i absolutely love it.


----------

